# Mikroskopie-Anfängerfrage



## Berndt (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich verliere den Überblick bei den unzähligen Mikroskoparten..... Wer beschäftigt sich mit Mikroskopie (natürlich hauptsächlich "Wasserinhalte")? Und ist dieser "jemand" so nett, auf ebay nachzuschauen, welches Mikroskop er mir empfehlen kann? 
Ich weiß, etwas viel verlangt, habe zwar die Suchfunktionen schon benützt, aber ich bin schon so M Ü D E ........

Ich möchte mein seit einem Monat "braunes" Wasser mikroskopisch näher kennenlernen....

Gute Nacht mir,
guten Morgen Euch

Berndt


----------



## rainthanner (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mikroskopie-Anfängerfrage*

Hallo Berndt, 

beim Mikroskop ist es wie überall: Preis/Leistung sollte passen. 

Ich weiß nicht, was du preislich ausgeben möchtest, aber bei dem stimmt das Verhältnis: 


So weit ich weiß, haben Aldi und Lidl dieses sogar ab und zu im Schleuderprogram.  

Wichtig ist jedenfalls: 
Wechselbare Okulare, 
Kreuztisch
bis min 400fach
beleuchtet 




Gruß Rainer


----------



## Berndt (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mikroskopie-Anfängerfrage*

Hallo Rainer,

danke für den Tipp, habe genau dieses gekauft. Verkäufer hat auch einen Koi Teich (für Mitlesende: so wie Rainer, meiner ist fischlos) was kann da falsch sein 

Liebe Grüße Berndt


----------



## ferryboxen (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mikroskopie-Anfängerfrage*

hallo berndt

habe genau das gleiche - du wirst freude daran haben.

eine gute investition.

gruss lothar


----------



## Berndt (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mikroskopie-Anfängerfrage*

1


----------



## gabi (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskopie-Anfängerfrage*

Hi Berndt,

hab deine Frage gerade erst gelesen.
Hast du schon erste Erfahrungen mit dem Mikroskop gemacht? Klappt das mit dem PC-Okular bei dir?


----------



## HolgerSL (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskopie-Anfängerfrage*

Links zum Thema:

http://www.mikrofoto.de/ordner3/kauf.html
oder
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/mikmak/mik.htm


----------



## ra_ll_ik (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskopie-Anfängerfrage*

Moin
gibt es neue Infos und Erfahrungen mit dem Mikroskop?

Hier ist auch noch eines



Meine Kinder wünschen sich zu Weihnachten auch so ein Teil...wäre dann ja von Vorteil wenn ich es auch benutzen könnte 

Gibt es alternativen?


----------



## koimen (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskopie-Anfängerfrage*

Hallo Miteinander

Ich habe da auch zugegriffen bei Aldi, vorallem wegen dem USB PC Okular ....und es klappt alles bestens damit. Für mich stimmt das Preisleistungsverhältnis es  hat alles nötige zum kennenlernen der unbeliebten Kleinstlebewesen. Und die PC-Kamera hat natürlich den Vorteil für ein schnelles  "gemeinsames" reagieren, wie auch abspeichern / versenden der Daten. Werde nun aber noch einen Kurs belegen für Abstriche, erkennen der Ein-/Zweizeller....ist leider erst wieder im Frühling bei meinem Koihändler. Bücher  habe ich bereits darüber, warte aber doch lieber ab. Will ja meine Fischis nicht unnötig stressen.


----------

